# Tampa Bay Fly Fishing 12/17



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Those snook in the video rarely eat anything. They have annoyed fishermen for years.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

They are moody creatures but we did get one of them to eat a giant Baitfish later that same afternoon. Lasted almost a full 30 seconds before it was over.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for an excellent report!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> Those snook in the video rarely eat anything. They have annoyed fishermen for years.


cast net works fine...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> cast net works fine...


You know this spot as well. Lock jaw bay.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ken T said:


> They are moody creatures but we did get one of them to eat a giant Baitfish later that same afternoon. Lasted almost a full 30 seconds before it was over.


Can't a 9wt. throw a Spook Jr. pretty good?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> Can't a 9wt. throw a Spook Jr. pretty good?


chunk of ladyfish with soy sauce is all theyll consider.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Ken T said:


> I just posted a new Fly Fishing Report for Tampa Bay. Some tips, photos and video clips.
> check it out at - https://www.baxterhouse.net/single-post/2019/12/17/Tampa-Bay-Fly-Fishing-Report
> 
> Ken


Nice write up and video, you using Word Press?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Nice write up and video, you using Word Press?


I built my 2 current sites with Wix.

Ken


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Ken T said:


> I built my 2 current sites with Wix.
> 
> Ken


Ok good work indeed.
Thanks


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice report, thanks.


----------



## Ethan Falk (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for the report!


----------

